# Orchestral Libraries Compared (My Opinnion)



## mll (Feb 3, 2018)

Sonuscore Orchestra: https://clyp.it/onlnvmr3
Sound not too huge, but huge enough to get an epic sounding track, missing spiccato, still fast runs on violins etc strings are pretty good, woodwinds are very bad, and its very hard to give them any solo.

Spitfire - Albion ONE: https://clyp.it/hyogtijn
Sound is ok, hard to go huge, missing many articulations, in this case marcato should go on horns (brass).

Orchestral Tools - Metropolis Ark 1: https://clyp.it/3c13qlld
Too huge, too huge, easily track going to sound muddy, patches are to loud, too much reverb, and none instrument will reach space in front of your headphones, rather it goes wide, and you can not decide what is the leading instrument.

Musical Samples - Trailer Stuff: https://clyp.it/so3ra5v3
Sounding similar to Sonuscore Orchestra, brass has more crisp, thats what I like, so I noticed it, going more adventuristic is always cool in orchestral tracks, at least I think so. Lacks woodwinds.

Spitfire Symphony - Everything: https://clyp.it/10z0ulji
Brass marcato patches are useless. Horns are not crisp, Trombones are not crisp. Tubas are not crisp. Woodwinds are amazing. Strings are so, so. I have feeling this is not build for such tracks at all, or maybe I dont know how to use those libraries well.
They are so lacking on volume, and plus lack on volume comes throught that the brass samples have no crisp, despite I used brass samples with maximal dynamics on them. Again, as I said for MA1, sound is wide, there is no sharpness and you can't focus on any instrument there.
To explain what I mean in better way, simply listen to Spitfire Symphony Horns and Trumpets Together on max Dynamics: https://clyp.it/0fkp3ime

Note that there are constant percussion and guitars from the same library in every single example, in some situations there was no way, or way too much work to fix levels of constant libraries with those new I was trying, still you can hear difference, especially using headphones.

Now, tell me what sounds best for you, and if I did mistake with some library and it can sound better, let me know...


----------

